# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  تحميل كتاب قصة الخلق من العرش الى الفرش

## أنا يوسف

*للذين يبحثون عن كتاب (قصة الخلق من العرش الى الفرش) : فقد وجدت ـ أخيرا ـ بحمد الله رابط الكتاب على أحد المنتديات بعد طول بحث ، وقد قرأته بفضل الله أكثر من مرة ، ورأيت أن أعرض عليكم نبذة عن موضوعاته ، ورأيي فيه .
فالكتاب أكثر من 600 صفحة، وقد أحدث ردود فعل واسعة النطاق في مصر والعالم ، واحتل أكثر الموضوعات التي تم البحث عنها في محرك البحث جوجل . 
الكتاب يبين كيف استطاع ابليس أن يضلل البشرية بأكملها قرنا كاملا ، وأوحى إلى بعض جنوده بنظريات عن الخلق والخليقة مخالفة تماما للحق والحقيقة.
والكتاب نقد لجميع النظريات الكونية بالحجة والبرهان ، وإثبات لحقائق أخرى جديدة على سكان الكرة الأرضية الآن .
كما يكشف الكتاب عن كيفية استبدال أهل الأرض جميعا آيات الله في كل الكتب المنزلة بنظريات باطلة لأينشتاين، ونيوتن ، وجالليو ، وداروين ، وهابل ...وغيرهم .
كذلك يوضح الكتاب متى خلق الكون ؟ ولماذا خلق ؟ وكيف خلق ؟ كيف خلقت السموات والأرض وقد اطلعت على بعض ما ورد عن الكتاب في الإنترنت فوجدتهم يعدونه من أفضل الكتب إن لم يكن أفضلها على الإطلاق ، وأكثر الكتب تحليلا وإثارة للجدل ما بين مؤيد ومعارض . وقرأت الكثير من موضوعات الكتاب في كثير من المنتديات .
والشمس والقمر والنجوم والكواكب والجبال والبحار والأنهار ، وغيرها... وكيف تعمل هذه المخلوقات ؟ 
يكشف الكتاب الغطاء لرؤية الكون برؤية جديدة .. ليقف القارئ مذهولا مبهورا أمام ما كان مجهولا وغامضا وطلسما ..  ويجد نفسه بعد قراءته للكتاب قد علم ما في السموات وما في الأرض وما بينهما إلا الغيب .*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الكاتب من أجهل خلق الله بالعلم الكوني وكذلك بالعلم الشرعي .
وكلامه كله جهل في جهل، يخبط خبط العشواء في الظلماء .
وقد رد عليه أهل العلم وبينوا جهله الفاضح ، وهو في الحقيقة لا يحتاج إلى رد ؛ لأنه يجادل في البدهيات .

----------


## يحيى صالح

صدق أبو مالك

----------


## أنا يوسف

> الكاتب من أجهل خلق الله بالعلم الكوني وكذلك بالعلم الشرعي .
> وكلامه كله جهل في جهل، يخبط خبط العشواء في الظلماء .
> وقد رد عليه أهل العلم وبينوا جهله الفاضح ، وهو في الحقيقة لا يحتاج إلى رد ؛ لأنه يجادل في البدهيات .


الأخ الفاضل أبو مالك العوضي : لم يكن هذا ظني فيك أن يكون ردك ـ كمسلم ـ بالسب والشتم ، فليس هذا من أخلاقنا ولا من شيمنا ، بل كان ينبغي أن نقتبس جزءا من الكتاب ونرد عليه . ويؤسفني أن أقول أن هذا الأسلوب الذي أتبعتمه ليس هو سبيل المؤمنين ، بل هو سبل الكافرين الذين قالوا عن كتاب الله   :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: لاتسمعوا لهذا القرآن والغوا فيه لعلكم تغلبون  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  أما سبيل المؤمنين هو الذي علمهم إياه ربهم ، الذي عرض كلام إبليس ورد عليه ، وعرض كلام فرعون ورد عليه ، وعرض كلام النمرود ورد عليه ، وعرض كلام الكافرين كأبي جهل والوليد وعقبة وأبي وأمية ... وغيرهم ورد عليهم . أما أن يلخص الكتاب في كلمتين اثنتين ( جاهل في جهل ) هو نفس أسلوب كفار قريش ، بل كفار كل الأرض إذ قالوا : ( ساحر أو مجنون ) وأنا أربأ بك أن تكون كذلك . خاصة وقد عاتب الله تعالى من قال ذلك فقال  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  أتواصو به بل هم قوم طاغون  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  .
إخي الكريم : الأمر أكبر وأجل من هذا السباب وهذا الشتم ، والمقام ليس مقام ردح (كلمة عامية مصرية) فالكتاب أمره محير فالبعض يرفعه إلى السماء وآخرون يخسفون به في الأرض ، وكنا نبحث عن الكتاب من عدة سنوات من كثرة ما قرأنا عنه في المنتديات التي تعتبره (أفضل كتاب) ، (أحسن كتاب) ، (كتاب لا بد لكل مسلم من قراءته) ، (كتاب يستحق جائزة نوبل) ، هكذا قرأنا ، ثم أخيرا من الله علينا ونزل على الإنترنت ، وقرأته ، وأقسم بالله أنني ندمت على سنوات عمري التي قضيتها أتعلم علوم الغرب الكونية المتناقضة تماما مع الدين . والأغرب أنني وجدت أكثر موضوعاته يؤيدها شيوخنا الأجلاء كالشيخ ابن باز والشيخ ابن عثيمين .
كنا نأمل فيك الخير لأن هذا الموقع من المواقع التي أتردد عليها لأفضليته ، وكانت هذه أول مشاركة لي على شبكة الإنترنت ، ولكني تحولت الى منتديات أخرى وجدتها تتاقش في الكتاب بموضيعية أسفت أنك افتقدها ، وتعرض الرأي والرأي الآخر ، ليتك تصحح خطأك وإلا أنك ستكون في واد والأخرون في واد آخر .

----------


## يحيى صالح

الأخ الفاضل
أرجو أن لا تتحامل على أبي مالك هكذا ، فقد قرأ ما لم تقرأ و علم ما لم تعلم ، فانتهى بعلمه إلى هذه النتيجة فلا تحزن .
أما مسألة مناقشة الحجة بالحجة والبرهان بالبرهان و هكذا ، فلا أظن هذا يصلح مع هذا الكتاب .
معذرة على أسلوبي هذا ، ولكن :
قد يتكلم أحدنا بالشبهة فتلصق بأذهان الناس - أعضاء و غير أعضاء - فمَن يأمن أن نتمكن من تخليصها من أذهانهم و بالتالي من قلوبهم ؟
القلب يتشرب الشبهة و قد لا يتفهم الرد .
ثم الزوار للموقع ، هذا يقرأ الشبهة ويمضي لحال سبيله ولا ينتظر كتابة الرد !
فما كتبه أخونا أبو مالك - جزاه الله خيرًا - هو : مختصر مفيد.
( مختصر  ) كما يظهر من الرد .
( مفيد ) لأنتهى "قد أحسن من انتهى إلى ما علم ".
فالأولى لك - أخي الكريم - عدم متابعة الموضوع هنا أو هناك بأسئلة تأتي بمضار أكثر من المنافع ، هذا لو احتوت على منفعة أصلاً.
أما أنك رأيتَ بهذا الكتاب من العلم والدين و . . . و . . . ، فهذا لأنك - ربما - لم تُثَبِّتْ قدمك في أصول الدين بما فيه الكفاية فانبهرتَ بما رأيتَ من هذا الزيف بما فيه من مناقضة لصريح الدين وبدهياته.
لعل في هذه الكلمات القليلة منفعة تقع من القلب بمكان.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله يا أخي الكريم

اسمح لي أن أقول إنك تناقض نفسك ؛ لأن كلامك عن الموضوعية لم تطبقه في مشاركتك الأخيرة مطلقا ، فأين هذه الموضوعية التي تطالبنا بها حين تشبه كلامنا عن الكتاب بكلام ( المشركين !! ) عن ( القرآن !! )
ووصفتنا بأننا سلكنا ( سبيل المشركين !! ) ، ووصفت صاحبك بأنه مثل ( النبيين !! )
هل هذه هي الموضوعية والحيادية التي تريدها ؟!!

خلاصة الأمر أنك - ككثير من الناس - اطلعتم على الكتاب وانبهرتم بما جاء فيه ، ومع الأسف لم ترجعوا إلى المتخصصين ليخبروكم بأمر هذا الكتاب ، ورحت تصدق ما في هذا الكتاب وتسلم بما فيه مباشرة بغير أن تسأل نفسك : ما الذي تميز به هذا الرجل (مؤلف الكتاب) عن جميع علماء العالم كي يصل إلى هذا العلم العظيم الذي لم يصل إليه أحد ؟!
هل هذا الرجل أعجوبة عصره مثلا ؟
هل هو أعلم علماء الأرض في العلوم الكونية ؟
هل هو أعلم علماء الأرض في العلوم الشرعية ؟
الجواب الصحيح أنه لا هذا ولا ذاك ، بل هو أحد مبتغي الشهرة الكثيرين ، لم يجد لنفسه طريقا إلا هذا الطريق ليشتهر به.

وأما مناقشة الكتاب بموضوعية والرد على ما جاء فيه ، فاعلم يا أخي أن الكتاب قد أشبع ردا وجوابا ، من المتخصصين في المجالين الشرعي والكوني ، فلماذا نضيع أعمارنا في أشياء قتلت بحثا ؟!!

ولو جاء رجل ( سباك ! ) يؤلف كتابا عن الهندسة ، أو جاء رجل ( تمرجي ! ) يؤلف كتابا في الطب فلا يقول عاقل من عقلاء الدنيا إن هذه الكتب تكون مرجعا يرد به قول جميع مهندسي الدنيا وجميع أطباء الدنيا .

يا أخي الكريم ، كل علم له متخصصوه وأساتذته ، وإن فتحنا الباب لكل من شاء أن يتكلم فيما لا يحسن أن يتكلم لما كان هناك علم صحيح يعرف، ولا مصادر صحيحة تدرس .

وأعجب شيء عندي أنك تزعم أنك قضيت عمرك تدرس علوم الغرب !!
وأكاد أقسم أنك لم تتعلم حقيقة منها شيئا ذا بال ، بل حصلت منها رسوما لم تفقه معناها، أو سطورا لم تطلع على حقيقتها !

هذه العلوم المتناقضة كما تقول متناقضة عندك أنت فقط ، في رأسك ورأس مؤلف هذا الكتاب !
أما غيركم من الألوف المؤلفة من العقلاء في جميع أنحاء العالم فليست متناقضة عندهم ، بل هي علوم مبنية على أسس يقينية واضحة لا تحتمل الشك ، والذين يقولون برأيك قلة قليلة لا يعتد بها ، ولا أظنك تنازع في هذا .

خلاصة الأمر يا أخي الكريم أن هذا الكتاب قد أخذ أكبر من حجمه بكثير ، سواء ناقشناه أو لم نناقشه، وسواء اقتنعنا أو لم نقتنع، فلدينا ما هو أهم منه بكثير لنشتغل به.

فهل اشتغلت بما هو أهم يا أخي الفاضل ؟
إن لم تكن فعلت فأنصحك أن تفعل .

----------

